# Do you want to be a TOP DRIVER !



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

(A nice guy named Randy has over the past few months made videos trying to help drivers make more money. He has recently left this forum and so I thought I would take up the slack.)

*In just one month I have become one of the top drivers in Sacramento. In just one month!*

The proof is in the screenshot below. Yes, I am a top driver. I pulled in $15 per hour average in fares, and in Sacramento California that makes me a TOP DRIVER.

I will add my fun tips to this thread because I want to help out other drivers become TOP DRIVERS.

Remember, a top driver earns $15 gross, or $11.20 take home per hour in Sacramento.

Yes, you still have to pay for gas, but you are a Top Driver!​*Tip 3. Top Drivers know to "Savor the Ping"*

( To see a Ping, click here https://uberpeople.net/threads/this-is-a-ping.11913 )​
The Ping sounds. You, as you are today, tap your phone and continue driving calling out "A Ping, a Ping" and you start to whistle. But not Top Drivers. They know to savor the Ping.

Top Drivers are stopped out of traffic when they get a Ping. They know to patiently wait for the Ping to come to them after their previous ride and not to drive around calling out like a heartsick puppy, where are you my Ping? Stopped, Top Drivers hold in check the rising excitement and savor the Ping. You can too!

Top Drivers ignore the map in the middle which looks nice but carries little useful information. They look at the time shown, which is the estimated time to get to the passenger without traffic on empty streets when all the lights are with you. Top Drivers know the time is a tease. They look at the passenger rating, and decide if they want to take a chance on a 5* who may be new and may cancel without having to pay the $5 cancel fee. They look at the address. Often, Top Drivers like me have no idea where the address is, but no matter. We are Top Drivers! Top Drivers also decide in advance how far they will go for the Ping. They then follow their head, or fling caution to the wind and follow the Ping just for the hell of it.

Only then do Top Drivers tap the phone and accept the Ping.

You too can be a Top Driver. Savor The Ping.​*Tip 2. Leave the correct referral card. *
*
It looks like this








*
Everyone already has the Uber app. But most people do not have the Lyft app yet and need to try it once. You make $5. And since there are so few Lyft drivers in Sacramento you will often have all those riders all to yourself once you join Lyft. In fact, I would personally buy anyone a latte who becomes a Lyft driver based in Citrus Heights east of I80 because the territory is too big for me alone. You see how much I want to help you be a Top Driver? I'm willing to share with you part of my home territory.​*
Tip 1. Do not drive drunks. *

Take public transport downtown and make your rounds of the bars and restaurants on foot early in the evening and refill their referral coupon card holder. Do this every day and glad hand the early regulars. Then take public transportation back to your car, out to the suburbs and bring happy people to dinner in the city. Then go home to your dog and your refrigerator.

*Don't drive drunks. Be happy and keep your car less stinky!*

And be a Top Driver!​


----------



## MikeB (Dec 2, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> $11.20 take home per hour


wow...
did you count gas and depreciation?


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

MikeB said:


> wow...
> did you count gas and *depreciation*?


Yes, he is appreciated deeply... or as you put it, he is depreciated.


----------



## Txchick (Nov 25, 2014)

UberHammer said:


> Yes, he is appreciated deeply... or as you put it, he is depreciated.


Ha ha ha!!


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

So 2 weeks ago you were making $9 an hour working 35 hours a week.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

App on 35 hrs a week. Mostly sitting at home. And now I am a TOP DRIVER. You can be top driver too.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Here's Seattle's top driver earnings.


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Where do you guys get this? I've never seen this on Uber.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

DFWFusion said:


> Where do you guys get this? I've never seen this on Uber.


It's in your weekly summary email from uber.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

They used to send those out in Louisville they don't anymore, go figure. By the way I watched that randy guys latest video. I want my 15 minutes back, dude likes to hear himself talk.


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

AintWorthIt said:


> They used to send those out in Louisville hit don't anymore, go figure. By the way I watched that randy guys latest video. I want my 15 minutes back, dude likes to hear himself talk.


Lol I never watched his videos.

Maybe Louisville stopped sending summaries since the top earners make less than minimum wage per hour.


----------



## Millstone (Jan 14, 2015)

Wow twelve dollars an hour to drive drunk people around in my car.


----------



## Brohdr (Jan 9, 2015)

top drivers in the Boston area. See how I worked under 4 hours and made over 80$. This would be for Uber Black though.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

This shit is manipulative. "Top Drivers". Obviously the guy working 60 hours a week isn't also making the $36 an hour in fares. The guy with the best hourly fare pay probably did 1 ride in the entire week. It's interesting that they must have some threshold algorhythm. Because while the top driver for hours isn't the same guy getting the high fares per hour, the top driver for ratings isn't 5.0. A lot of people have that week where they do 10 or 15 rides and get all 5s. So why doesn't the top driver have a 5.0 rating?


----------



## Brohdr (Jan 9, 2015)

Samename said:


> This shit is manipulative. "Top Drivers". Obviously the guy working 60 hours a week isn't also making the $36 an hour in fares. The guy with the best hourly fare pay probably did 1 ride in the entire week. It's interesting that they must have some threshold algorhythm. Because while the top driver for hours isn't the same guy getting the high fares per hour, the top driver for ratings isn't 5.0. A lot of people have that week where they do 10 or 15 rides and get all 5s. So why doesn't the top driver have a 5.0 rating?


Correct, which is why so many people struggle with Uber. They want to be compensated like a regular job but in reality it is best intended to be SUPPLEMENTAL income. Work part time, mothers hours, etc. for a little extra cash each week. Of those 3.5 hours I was logged in... I did hardly any work whatsoever but pocketed some extra cash for myself. Maybe do that three or four days a week, a couple of the best hours of each day. Then be done with it.

Stop trying to milk every hour of every day and make the most money possible. You will get worn out and end up on this forum ranting about it. Get a real job. use uber as a side gig. /rant


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

I agree. Anyone that does this full time is nuts.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Millstone. No, no, no. Do not drive drunks. Be a top Driver like me. Do not drive drunks. Drive the happy pre-drunks before they get to the bar or restaurant. I care about other drivers and want you to be successful too.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Millstone said:


> Wow twelve dollars an hour to drive drunk people around in my car.


$12..is on the top end of the pyramid..most make $3 to drive drunks..


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Brohdr said:


> Correct, which is why so many people struggle with Uber. They want to be compensated like a regular job but in reality it is best intended to be SUPPLEMENTAL income. Work part time, mothers hours, etc. for a little extra cash each week. Of those 3.5 hours I was logged in... I did hardly any work whatsoever but pocketed some extra cash for myself. Maybe do that three or four days a week, a couple of the best hours of each day. Then be done with it.
> 
> Stop trying to milk every hour of every day and make the most money possible. You will get worn out and end up on this forum ranting about it. Get a real job. use uber as a side gig. /rant


Best post of the year... 5 stars.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Millstone. No, no, no. Do not drive drunks. Be a top Driver like me. Do not drive drunks. Drive the happy pre-drunks before they get to the bar or restaurant. I care about other drivers and want you to be successful too.


I'm glad you are the new randy. ( never knew the guy but nevertheless) we are happy you took his place. Those are some big shoes to fill we will see if you can do it....


----------



## MajorMajor (Jan 22, 2015)

I thought you meant Randy Marsh from South Park lol


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

MajorMajor said:


> I thought you meant Randy Marsh from South Park lol


Lol


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

AintWorthIt said:


> They used to send those out in Louisville they don't anymore, go figure. By the way I watched that randy guys latest video. I want my 15 minutes back, dude likes to hear himself talk.


my thoughts precisely


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

If you want to be a Top Driver you can now see tip #2 on the first post.


----------



## riChElwAy (Jan 13, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> (A nice guy named Randy has over the past few months made videos trying to help drivers make more money. He has recently left this forum ..
> View attachment 4092


Randy left this forum because he was under attack and got exposed


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Brohdr said:


> View attachment 4113
> top drivers in the Boston area. See how I worked under 4 hours and made over 80$. This would be for Uber Black though.


I thought you'd need commercial license and insurance to drive for uber black?

It doesn't make sense to pay for the premium and not utilize it.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Yes, yes. I know, I know. But I want to be Randy. I want to help people. I want you to be a top driver too! Everyone can be a top driver!


----------



## Brohdr (Jan 9, 2015)

uber_sea said:


> I thought you'd need commercial license and insurance to drive for uber black?
> 
> It doesn't make sense to pay for the premium and not utilize it.


No commercial license necessary.

here in MA you just need 'Livery' plates. usually will run you a little more than regular insurance, because they factor in that you will be transporting people on a regular basis.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Randy should R.I.P.

Or wherever spammers/bloggers/self promoters go after they leave here.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

It would be nice to be "top driver" of the cab company I work for. But I'd out of the 30 or so night drivers I'm ranked so where in the middle top ten. I think I'd rather make my average 16/17$hr and be 4th or 5th or even 20th then be top driver at $11 - depreciation exps and such.

I could be the top driver for lyft in parts of Cedar Rapids mainly because I think I'm the only driver.
I think Barry Manilow wrote a song about him (Randy)..
Oh Randy well, you came and you gave us some pointers... oh Randy


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Tip 3 now posted. https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-want-to-be-randy.12096/


----------



## ShooUber (Sep 13, 2014)

LAuberX said:


> Randy should R.I.P.
> 
> Or wherever spammers/bloggers/self promoters go after they leave here.


Wow, I don't know this guy but, but from what I viewed on a couple of his videos was that he try to help himself by trying to help other drivers and share what he has experienced and researched doing Uber, and possibly add a little positive in he's life by trying to help others. If he made a few bucks on his YouTube account, not sure. Nothing wrong with that.

I wish him the best of luck, never give man!. if any of you have the time take a look in to his life, here's a video not posted here until now. He doesn't need of our smpythany. it may help humble of some of us. AGAIN! I don't know him at all and I only watched a couple of his videos here, with no comments. I just found this one online, just to see what the hate for him here was about. I don't follow him here or YouTube, this was just by chance and I have some extra time sitting around.

I wouldn't want to be Randy..


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Brohdr said:


> Correct, which is why so many people struggle with Uber. They want to be compensated like a regular job but in reality it is best intended to be SUPPLEMENTAL income. Work part time, mothers hours, etc. for a little extra cash each week. Of those 3.5 hours I was logged in... I did hardly any work whatsoever but pocketed some extra cash for myself. Maybe do that three or four days a week, a couple of the best hours of each day. Then be done with it.
> 
> Stop trying to milk every hour of every day and make the most money possible. You will get worn out and end up on this forum ranting about it. Get a real job. use uber as a side gig. /rant


Unless your in an area that pays less than $1 per mile. Drive a little or drive a lot, your still loosing money. Unless there are guarantees or big surges, stay home.Driving an undocumented taxi doesn't pay.


----------

